# Charlie Cunningham website



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been working on a website about Charlie Cunningham and his work. There is a lot of information that I have that needs to be uploaded and there is more in the pipeline, but I thought I'd give it a beta unveiling. I'm eager for comments and content.

www.cunninghambikes.com


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Looks Great*

It seems to be a bit slow, that's my only critique.

I eagerly await additional content as it becomes available, especially road frame info.

Or better yet, a road frame!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Yea, the speed isn't superb. Working on more content and pics. I don't know how many road bikes were made. I would be surprised if it is more than a handful. I expect there are more of the Expedition model. In any case, I'll do my best to unearth pictures and info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

bushpig said:


> Yea, the speed isn't superb. Working on more content and pics. I don't know how many road bikes were made. I would be surprised if it is more than a handful. I expect there are more of the Expedition model. In any case, I'll do my best to unearth pictures and info.


there was a black one last year i think first on CL and then on ebay. iirc it ended up in Zuerich... Pete certainly can contribute to your page and i am sure he will if you're just annoying enough 

Carsten


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Carsten said:


> there was a black one last year i think first on CL and then on ebay. iirc it ended up in Zuerich... Pete certainly can contribute to your page and i am sure he will if you're just annoying enough
> 
> Carsten


I have been on the Shark for pics. Those who know me have no doubt as to my capacity for annoying


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Those who know me have no doubt as to my capacity for annoying


I can attest to that. 

The site looks great.


----------



## gkler (Nov 8, 2004)

*One Classy Guy!*

Charlie Cunningham is a classy guy and an engineering guru, glad to see that he is getting back in the game!:thumbsup:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It goes without saying but, if you have a 'Ham, email me pictures and a brief description so I can put it on the site!


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

*Good stuff!*

Nice! I haven't gone through the whole site but you've got to include the awesome trials bike(s?) Charlie built for Jim Trigonis in the late 80's.

Cool and super unique, one-of-a-kind bikes and Jim was (and presumably still is) such a smooooooth trials rider. I loved watching him rock shitt on his 'Ham on some of the sweet East Coast courses that Mike "One-Off Ti" Augspurger used to set (Mt.Snow etc).


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

it looks good. really good. classy and understated. now you need info, words.. teh bikes look good but there are a lot of stories behind.
i want to know the geometry and the reasons behind it. the reason behind aluminum. etc.. writing is a lot of work but there is already some stuff from interviews i have seen around on the web. 
good job man.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Have no fear Colker a lot more text is to come. I am working to put all the text of every year's Infopac on line. The scans are too big, so I am working on reproducing text and pictures independently.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Great stuff!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

Carsten said:


> there was a black one last year i think first on CL and then on ebay. iirc it ended up in Zuerich... Pete certainly can contribute to your page and i am sure he will if you're just annoying enough
> 
> Carsten


hmm, that's the one i was referring to above

http://cgi.ebay.com/Charlie-Cunningham-Road-Bike-57cm_W0QQitemZ140108410772QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

i remember that it came up again on ebay after it was sold so this is likely a scam too...

Carsten


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*great site there PIG in the BUSH!!*



benja55 said:


> Nice! I haven't gone through the whole site but you've got to include the awesome trials bike(s?) Charlie built for Jim Trigonis in the late 80's.
> 
> Cool and super unique, one-of-a-kind bikes and Jim was (and presumably still is) such a smooooooth trials rider. I loved watching him rock shitt on his 'Ham on some of the sweet East Coast courses that Mike "One-Off Ti" Augspurger used to set (Mt.Snow etc).


Speaking of trials, what about that bike Dave Arbogast(sp?) rode in events in the mid 80's? If I remember correctly it was like a mono-coque-ish style frame built with many individual pieces of aluminum...I think it was a Cunningham...he was a WOMBAT after all...


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I have been on the Shark for pics. Those who know me have no doubt as to my capacity for annoying


... if you need help to be annoying to da shark, let me know  I might take hostages ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

JAK said:


> Speaking of trials, what about that bike Dave Arbogast(sp?) rode in events in the mid 80's? If I remember correctly it was like a mono-coque-ish style frame built with many individual pieces of aluminum...I think it was a Cunningham...he was a WOMBAT after all...


Dave Garoutte built, and called it "The Verdict" because it was a trials bike. Get it?

Here it is.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

That brake up front looks like an early Lever Link.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Great job on the Cunnigham Website!*

Can anyone explain me in detail how does the Cunningham's bike ride? I am curious.Does it ride like a Klein Attitude/Adroit?:cornut:


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

The ride is a perfect marriage of supple Klein-like comfort with Bontrager or Vitus-esque rigidity, crowned with welding and finish quality honed by years of alcoholism and a touch of glaucoma.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

Does anyone (else) remember the blue Cunningham that was on display in an SF shop (Mountain Avenue?) many years ago? Drop bars, racks, LD-style stem painted to match.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Hammer Down*



Repack Rider said:


> Dave Garoutte built, and called it "The Verdict" because it was a trials bike. Get it?
> 
> Here it is.


Thanks for the clarifications and pics...thems are keepers! Would you happen to have any pic's from Jacquie's '89 Mountain Bike Fiesta at the Headlands? It was a derby weekend...I know I have pics somewhere...there where about 8-10, maybe more Cunninghams there...


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

dick said:


> The ride is a perfect marriage of supple Klein-like comfort with Bontrager or Vitus-esque rigidity, crowned with welding and finish quality honed by years of alcoholism and a touch of glaucoma.


Do you know Doug Lexington?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Williwoods said:


> Do you know Doug Lexington?


i think he is doug lexington


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

bushpig said:


> I've been working on a website about Charlie Cunningham and his work. There is a lot of information that I have that needs to be uploaded and there is more in the pipeline, but I thought I'd give it a beta unveiling. I'm eager for comments and content.
> 
> www.cunninghambikes.com


Does anyone know the details of the heat treating process Charlie used? I've heard rumors... but they're so far out, I won't put them in text!

Bueller?


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Guilty by a jury of peers*




Repack Rider said:


> Dave Garoutte built, and called it "The Verdict" because it was a trials bike. Get it?
> 
> Here it is.


This shot is from the Reno Interbike show in I think 1986...
Guilty


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

imridingmybike said:


> Does anyone know the details of the heat treating process Charlie used? I've heard rumors... but they're so far out, I won't put them in text!
> 
> Bueller?


If the rumors are any more far out than he built his own oven, you can dismiss them. Heat treating a specific alloy to a specific hardness is not achieved by throwing things into a heap of burning twigs, nor by having a dragon breathe fire on them. nor by heating them with a fresnal lens array the size of a '59 Cadillac. Well that could probably be made to work with some difficulty.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mwr said:


> If the rumors are any more far out than he built his own oven, you can dismiss them. Heat treating a specific alloy to a specific hardness is not achieved by throwing things into a heap of burning twigs, nor by having a dragon breathe fire on them. nor by heating them with a fresnal lens array the size of a '59 Cadillac. Well that could probably be made to work with some difficulty.


Yes, he's got his own heat treating oven. Ive peaked inside it even, but unfortunately didnt find any frames left over.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Charlie talks about heat-treating and his oven in this great interview:
http://www.cunninghambikes.com/media/press/rivendell---2002.html


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

*posters*

These were prizes for a race in SB in the late 80's donated by Cindy Whitehead.

Anso Barrego Desert?. Totaly spelled wrong


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

geckocycles said:


> These were prizes for a race in SB in the late 80's donated by Cindy Whitehead.
> 
> Anso Barrego Desert?. Totaly spelled wrong


Anza-Borrego, but that's not where the photos were taken. The photos are of the Sierra 7500 from Bishop up to Lookout Mtn. 7500' of climbing and descending over 50 miles. Cindy broke here seat post clamp in the first mile or so, stashed her seat and then battled with Jacquie for the next 49 miles and ended up winning the race. Truly epic.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

ssmike said:


> Anza-Borrego, but that's not where the photos were taken. The photos are of the Sierra 7500 from Bishop up to Lookout Mtn. 7500' of climbing and descending over 50 miles. Cindy broke here seat post clamp in the first mile or so, stashed her seat and then battled with Jacquie for the next 49 miles and ended up winning the race. Truly epic.


Thanks for straightening me out. I just couldn't remember exactly. I think that was the first race that Cindy beat Jacquie. Still never understood why she didn't take the post out of the frame. HMMM


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

geckocycles said:


> . I think that was the first race that Cindy beat Jacquie.


Second time Cindy beat Jacquie. First was at Whiskeytown shortly before the race in the photo.

Those are my photographs.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Repack Rider said:


> Second time Cindy beat Jacquie. First was at Whiskeytown shortly before the race in the photo.
> 
> Those are my photographs.


Timeless photographs at that.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

You da man. Thanks for the taking the photos. They were classics and truely timeless as Rumpfy says.


----------



## geckocycles (Sep 3, 2006)

I heard the same rumor from Charlie himself during a brief visit at his place in '82.


----------



## victorthewombat (Jan 12, 2004)

*this bike may very well still be in one piece..*



benja55 said:


> Nice! I haven't gone through the whole site but you've got to include the awesome trials bike(s?) Charlie built for Jim Trigonis in the late 80's.
> 
> Cool and super unique, one-of-a-kind bikes and Jim was (and presumably still is) such a smooooooth trials rider. I loved watching him rock shitt on his 'Ham on some of the sweet East Coast courses that Mike "One-Off Ti" Augspurger used to set (Mt.Snow etc).


Jim Trigonis was a extremely smoothe trials rider. His bike had 140mm drop outs in 1988 which was absolutely unheard of unagmost bikes. I witnessed Jim bunny hop 36" vertical on one wheel consistently on a group ride outside of Mil Valley. Nice!

VTW


----------



## benja55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Indeed, he made it look SO easy. Like casual. Roll up, bust a crazy move and then move on to the next one. I don't even recall if I ever saw him dab unintentionally.


----------



## Levi Strauss (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish the website will work today ...


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Levi Strauss said:


> I wish the website will work today ...


Just use one of the archiving sites to look it up. For example: Welcome to Cunninghambikes

-jw


----------



## manuelschafer (Feb 3, 2018)

Sadly mostly down now also


----------

